# [SOLVED] PWM Fan Controller



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

G'day to all
Been searching the web for a while looking for 4 pin fan controller and the only one i found is the NZXT Sentry Mix 2 (the specs says 4 pin connector) and since it's the only 4 pin that i know of before buying i just wanted to look at some pictures and read a review or two and what got my attention is a forum reviewing this fan controller had few pictures where one of shows the connections pins and they are all 2 pins and one with 3 pins.
so my question is unless the forum is not displaying the right product pictures,
if its pwm isn't supposed to be 4 pin?
i don't quite understand how that works plus if getting a fan controller with 3 pin, will that work with a my 5 pwm fans
i have 5 PWM fans that i would like to connect to a fan controller and they all 4 pin, which fan controller woul any of you suggest if possible?
Thanks for any reply in advance


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: PWM Fan Controller*

You can plug a 4-pin fan onto a 3-pin power connector; it will run at full speed though.

Motherboard (CPU) 4 Pin Fan - AllPinouts

4-pin fans use a 12 V square wave with a varying duty cycle to control speed. 

A 3-pin fan's speed can be controlled by lowering the voltage, which is what rheostat-based fan controllers do.

I use a rheostat fan controller. You will have to look at some reviews in order to select the best PWM fan controller. Note that you can control PWM fans from your motherboard too via software. With a Y-splitter you can control them in groups of two each with the usually two chassis fan headers.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: PWM Fan Controller*

Thanks for your reply mate Guess I'll go and get one of the NZXT fan controllers and i'll work it from there


----------

